# Harry's Fish/Seafood Pie



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

cooked this last night & pacannis asked me to post it.use any fish/seafood you like as long as it includes at least one smoked fish for added flavour & all the fish is firm.i used monkfish,smoked haddock,salmon,prawns,mussels.put the fish in a dish,blanch the leeks,boil the cream & dissolve the fish stock gel or cube in the cream.pour the boiling cream/fish stock mix over the fish,this starts the cooking process,top with leeks,grated gruyere(or mature cheddar)then finish with mashed or sliced/parboiled potatoes.top of a hot 225c/430f oven for 20/25mins.job done!if you have any left over(doubt it but i made extra) let it cool,chop the fish/seafood,mix with the mashed spuds,shape into burgers & freeze for another day.defrost the burgers & fry/griddle...de dahhh fish/seafood burgers....two meals/dishes from one!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 7, 2012)

Great photos . Could do with that pie today - smashing comfort food and it's piddling down here .

I do mine in a similar way but no cream . I make a cheese sauce with semi skimmed milk and combine my fish with that. I like to add chopped spinach and sometimes quail eggs .

Nice work Captain Mungbean .


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 7, 2012)

Yummy pie  

I usually use puff pastry on the top of seafood pies, but I liked this idea and I beleive I will prepare it as u show it


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks lovely! Wish seafood and fish were more readily available here. I might have to give this a try when I'm in MN later this month. The local locker plant has a wonderful selection of local fish--smoked lake trout, walleye, etc.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Great photos . Could do with that pie today - smashing comfort food and it's piddling down here .
> 
> I do mine in a similar way but no cream . I make a cheese sauce with semi skimmed milk and combine my fish with that. I like to add chopped spinach and sometimes quail eggs .
> 
> Nice work Captain Mungbean .


morning gorgeous & thank you.i don't put eggs in mine 'cos they always go gloopy but quals eggs sound good.do you leave them whole or halve them hun?the semi skimmed/cheese sauce would make it a very healthy version too.i go for the double cream on the basis that it cuts out the mixing etc & i probably only eat it once a monthe so me old arteries don't complain too much!
would the spinach make me mussels bigger...i'm popeye the sailor man toot toot!
while we are on comfort gravy i was just browsing through delia's summer collection...nearly 20 years old now....where does the time go eh? and there is a drooooolicious recipe for chicken with sherry vinegar & tarragon...gotta make that if it's going to pissistently precipitate...good news is it's going to get warm & dry as a bakers apron from tomorrow


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Yummy pie
> 
> I usually use puff pastry on the top of seafood pies, but I liked this idea and I beleive I will prepare it as u show it


cheers souv & don't forget to make any leftovers into fish cakes....but not if you use puff pastry!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 7, 2012)

I halve the quails eggs . I actually do individual pies now and freeze any that are over (got some nice Mason Cash dishes in Lakeland).

Oooooh I love that tarragon chicken in sherry vinegar in Delias Summer - smells divine when it's cooking , do try it .


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Looks lovely! Wish seafood and fish were more readily available here. I might have to give this a try when I'm in MN later this month. The local locker plant has a wonderful selection of local fish--smoked lake trout, walleye, etc.


thanks....use frozen then.the prawns & mussels were frozen.just thaw the fish,press gently with paper towel to remove most of the moisture & leave un covered in the fridge for a couple of hours to drive off the last of the moisture otherwise the sauce will be thinned by the water.to be quite honest cw i think that there is a lot of flim flam about "fresh fish" most of it has been on the boat for between a day & a week anyway.as you know most trawlers are also freezer ships too so frozen fish is probably "fresher" as it is frozen on the day of catch than what you find on the slab at the fishmongers or dockside.
love the wings & corn you posted,that corn looks line dan dare's rocket ship!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I halve the quails eggs . I actually do individual pies now and freeze any that are over (got some nice Mason Cash dishes in Lakeland).
> 
> Oooooh I love that tarragon chicken in sherry vinegar in Delias Summer - smells divine when it's cooking , do try it .


she truly is a goddess isn't she?you've cooked it then? ace! tell me this then: i like to start a dish like that in a cast iron frying pan then finish in the oven 'cos even after all these years & with thermostatic hot plates i've never fully mastered the art of temp control on the hob(i burn stuff sometimes!).reckon it would work?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes have cooked it a few times (and want it again now !) poss would work finished in the oven - keep an eye on sauce though you want to to reduce .

Ah yes I love Delia - met her a few times now , me and a few forum foodies have been to Norwich for her food and wine workshops ? Fab .


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yes have cooked it a few times (and want it again now !) poss would work finished in the oven - keep an eye on sauce though you want to to reduce .
> 
> Ah yes I love Delia - met her a few times now , me and a few forum foodies have been to Norwich for her food and wine workshops ? Fab .


happy days matey,happy days....................


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Harry 
I'm looking forward to making this dish.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Harry
> I'm looking forward to making this dish.


my pleasure pac!don't forget what mpw said on the video,use whatever fish/seafood you like,as long as it's firm & you include at least one smoked fish....i have tried it with smoked mackerel & it was good but the flavour was a bit overpowering....i like smoked mackerel on it's own in a potato dauphinoise....now that is the dogs dangly bits as we say over 'ere.
enjoy!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Great photos
> I do mine in a similar way but no cream . I make a cheese sauce with semi skimmed milk and combine my fish with that.
> Nice work Captain Mungbean .


just re read this queenie....like the sound of the ss milk & cheese,healthier option too,as i said in my original reply...do you add any cornflour to thicken it hun?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the step by step H


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks for the step by step H


'arry's 'appy to 'elp k!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers H


----------

